# Happy Birthday SWAMPBUCK10PT !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday my friend. Today Skip turns 490, in dog years. Thank you for being a friend, hero, mentor, and all around good guy. You've taught us many good lessons through the years. I won't mention the most important one, but hopefully we've all learned to carry our firearm with us when we go to retrieve a kill.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy Smokes Skip, all the best on this special day though I hope you realize how many hundreds of bee hive's it will take to be able to supply enough wax for the candles !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday skip from your flatlander buddy hope it's a great one


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy birthday Skip.

:hunter:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Have a great one, Skip, and don't forget the burn permit.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skip !!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Skipper--- don't pay any attention to those folks that pick on ya for get'in dog bit (ya should'a brung your gun tho)

awprint:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks to ALL my Buddies for the Birthday Wishes-- I do very much appreciate them-----I've had a very Good Day----Family and friends have made it Great-------Its hard to believe I've been around for 7 decades LOL-----Hope**fully Mother time keeps marching on ------Thanks Again*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Happy Birthday Skipper--- don't pay any attention to those folks that pick on ya for get'in dog bit (ya should'a brung your gun tho)
> 
> awprint:


I'm sure there has to be a good story behind this comment that I haven't heard , but I'm assuming it involves a coyote , and an injury that resulted because of a lack of a weapon . Don't let it bother you , been there done that as well . All that matters is the end result is the same , we are still standing and I 'll guess your coyote isn't , just like mine isn't. Anyway , have a great Birthday .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Another one... Happy birthday!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Man!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Skip !!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Skip !!!! x2 "remember..getting old ain't for pussies you have to be a tough SOB to live through it"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OOPs sorry bud missed this. Hope it was a good and wish the next to be better.


----------

